# Quel Linux ?



## c-66 (23 Novembre 2000)

Malgré l'arrivé de Mac OS X qui offre un environnement de type Unix intéressant, la gratuité et la stabilité/rapidité de Linux restent son atout majeur.

Par expérience, quel est selon vous la meilleure distribution Linux disponible sur Mac et où se la procurer gratuitement en téléchargement ?


----------



## toon (23 Novembre 2000)

Ben moi j'utilise la Debian 2.2.16 qui est très stable et qui marche super bien et qui est téléchargable sur www.debian.org 

Je croit que c, pr moi, une des meilleures distibs


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Novembre 2000)

Moi j'utilise Linuxppc, a vrais dire c'est la seule qui m'est tombé sous les mains.
J'ai acheté la version de 1999 et j'ai maintenant la 2000 que je vais installer dans les jours qui viennent si tout ce passe bien...
Il parait que c'est version est encore plus siple a installer, je vous dirais ca  )


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Novembre 2000)

Linux.. c'est gratos.. mais.. pas si stable que ca !..  je le fais souvant planter en DIEU!!

quand a moi! OS9.1 est le plus stable jusqu'à présent!

Effectivement.. j,aime bien son prix de 0$  hehe

------------------
Hete MacMania iNterpriz 
Think different, Think 
big sti!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Novembre 2000)

en effet, je me suis apperçus que les distrbutions linux ont des progs en developpement : ils ne sont pas tous stable et si on fait une commande hésotérique : ça peut foirer. Cette semaine, à la fac où on est sous red hat kde, les 80 pc ont tous planté en meme temps, c'était magistral... On a du les débrancher...


----------



## toon (26 Novembre 2000)

ben voilà, y faut prendre Debian, la version potato est vachement stable


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Décembre 2000)

voila, toon a raison, la débian a une tres bonne réputation (jamais essayée pour ma part), toutes les distrib grand public avec installation a la windoze c'est a banir c'est de la merde qui n'est pas testée (ni les softs ni l'installeur) et qui ne vous promet qu'une chose : l'arrachage de cheveux.
Seulement revert de la médaille, il me semble bien que la Debian est pas vraiment une distrib grand public, on peut difficilement l'aborder en débutant. je me trompe ?

Si le linux commercial a un atout c'est certainement pas sa stabilité.
Quant à sa rapidité c'est très relatif. Si tu recompiles pas toi meme ton kernel, que tu connais pas ta machine et ton OS sur le bout des doigts tu pourras pas en tirer quoi que ce soit de mieux que de MacOS X.

enfin bon, moi j'aime pas linux 
Je ne suis qu'un MacUser égaré qui a été adopté par un groupe de joyeux BSDistes.


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (8 Décembre 2000)

Voila, je savais que j'avais encore raison  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais c'est vrai qyue pour ionstaller, faut mieux tout connaître sur le bout des doigts, mais recompiler son kernel peut-être pâs quand même.
Debian est facile à aborder sous PC, par ce que sous Mac, c'est dure de trouver des Cds d'install ou alors faut tout D/L sur www.debian.org,  et la je te souhaite bon courage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Par ce que pour trouver ce qu'il te faut, c'est pas évident,, faut d'abord trouver les bases, prendre ce dont a besoin et pas des trucs inutiles, par ce que si non les Mo, voir les Go ( pour une grosse install complète) ca y va  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Alors, c'est vrai que pour Mac, mieux vaut MacOsX si on veut pas trop bidouiller et tout ca, mais pour le reste Debian c super. Moi à cause de mon 56k, je me suis limité au base sans interface graphique, et c'est pas pour les débutants, faut connaître quelqu'un qui si connaît  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Tous les magazines Linux sont pour PC, et toutes les distrib sur CD sont pour PC  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On en trouve par pour Mac à part LinuxPPC


----------

